# Snake I.D



## jpemery (Apr 28, 2011)

I found this snake just north of gladstone, i personally believe its an eastern brown snake because of the spots it had on its belly(cant see in the photo just have to trust me haha) A friend though said it could be taipan cause they can have yellow/orange spots on their belly as well. Just curious as to what people think.

Its a nice looking snake either way, oh and i found it with a rather large eastern brown as well.


----------



## jpemery (Apr 28, 2011)

i thought it was a taipan to begin with cause of the head and colour but yeaah


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 28, 2011)

I vote taipan but can't see the pics very well on my iPod touch


----------



## Eddie2257 (Apr 28, 2011)

yer id go with the coastal tai just something about the head dosent say EB.


----------



## jase75 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's not a Taipan, it's a EB.


----------



## Danish (Apr 28, 2011)

Eastern Brown


----------



## cement (Apr 28, 2011)

EB


----------



## dossy (Apr 28, 2011)

its looking redish brown, i didnt know tais or eb came in "red" ?? ither way its a lovly snake and wouldnt mind having it


----------



## snakelady-viper (Apr 28, 2011)

EB


----------



## eipper (Apr 30, 2011)

Eastern Brown Pseudonaja textilis...they look nothing like taipans


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2011)

........like that eb that was mistaken for a coastal tai few years ago in the gold coast Bulletin along with several other snakes .....such a great poster to show people how easy it can be for people to be mistaken........classic....... either way if you think its dangerous then it most probably is.........great pic its always a pleasure seeing them in the wild....


----------



## Jewyy95 (May 16, 2011)

I thought Taipan straight up , looking at the head.


----------



## CamdeJong (May 16, 2011)

Very obvious Pseudonaja textilis, even the remnants of the red and black nape stripes of a juvenile are still visible. Minimal light colouration around the jaw, auburn eyes, head shape...EB.

dossy...both EBs and Coastal Taipans come in red, very common with Taipans, I've got photos of an EB I caught in Childers more red than the soil that the area is known for.


----------

